# Lonely goat?



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello again,

So, I'm looking at getting a little buckling - born in June - but don't want him in with the girls until December. This would likely mean (by the time he gets here) he'd be alone for a month. I hate the thought of having a herd animal alone and I hate the thought of too many boys. I'd rather not buy a wether too but will if I must. I may also have the option to borrow a friend's boy but if not... would it be awful for him to have a month of solitary?

He could be in a pen adjoining the girls or a long way away.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If he's alone, it might be best to have him in a pen next to the girls, as long as the pen is secure. That way, even though it's not ideal to have him alone, he will at least have the girls next door.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can certainly try it but may have to get him a buddy.


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Arg - lost my post!

It's a bit of a juggle but... I likely will have access to a trusted friend's boy so they can be in together. I'm only breeding one doe - I think the other one is too young - so when she's in heat (and that's something the whole world knows, even now, with no boys around) I can put them in their own run for a week. The other two could be side by side so they're not totally lonely... It's tempting to just buy a wether but I would prefer one out of this breeding and don't need a whole bunch of them! Hmmm....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My bucks share a fenceline with my does... always have, it was only recently (in the last 4 years) that I've had more than 1 male here. If you decide to keep a buck without getting him a wether, he can be happy enough with having a secure fence separating him from the does.


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

liz said:


> My bucks share a fenceline with my does... always have, it was only recently (in the last 4 years) that I've had more than 1 male here. If you decide to keep a buck without getting him a wether, he can be happy enough with having a secure fence separating him from the does.


Thanks Liz. That is very helpful and it turns out that the friend who needs a temporary home for her Nigerian is wethering him this week so my problem is solved. It'll be a bit of a rotation but no one will have to be alone. And maybe they could still share the fenceline.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

As long as the buck can see the Does, it does work.


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> As long as the buck can see the Does, it does work.


That's great to know. It's all worked out well - my friend needs a home for her wether so.... It won't be an issue but it could be in the future - or for someone else.

Thanks again everyone!


----------

